# Any idea how hard Telemann's 12 Fantassies for Recorder (or flute) without bass are?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Which ones are the hardest, are there any that aren't quite as hard as the others?
What is your favorite? 
So far my favorite is 1, which is the only one that I can play decently. But I have also started working on 8, and enjoy all the others as well. 

Thx.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

bump

.




.


----------

